# Dui



## sarahstanley

If I have two DUI's on my record (within the last five years), will it prevent me from getting into the apprenticeship? NOTE: My test scores have all been high and my first interview went well.


----------



## HackWork

I think it _should_ prevent you from getting into the IBEW.

Electrician are supposed to be smart people.


----------



## Wirenuting

sarahstanley said:


> If I have two DUI's on my record (within the last five years), will it prevent me from getting into the apprenticeship? NOTE: My test scores have all been high and my first interview went well.


Admitting you made mistakes and owning up to them is the second step. 
The first step is admitting you have a problem and correcting it. 

Keep working towards your goal and try to get in the union. If you don’t make it, it won’t be for lack of trying.


----------



## telsa

Don't expect any firm to want you as a driver.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Welcome aboard @sarahstanley!

It could be a hardship, it all depends on the attitude towards drinkers by the person hiring.

I don't see anyone putting you behind the wheel of a company vehicle.

Can I ask how old you are?


----------



## Switchgear277

sarahstanley said:


> If I have two DUI's on my record (within the last five years), will it prevent me from getting into the apprenticeship? NOTE: My test scores have all been high and my first interview went well.


 they don’t check your 
Back rounds and it’s not like they ask that aft he interviews I would not mention it and let your hard wrk show .. you should be fine 

As long as your drivers license is not suppened


----------



## brian john

3rd DUI can land you jail.

Cool your jets, and clean up your act do not be shaped by your past. 

Have you heard of Uber?

We are a union contractor and maybe 1/2 of our apprentices had one DUI, which puts them out of the driving pool, that places a hardship on the company and the JW they are working with. Had an employee that had 2 DUI's notice the word HAD.


----------



## active1

Lots of calls out of the hall you drive your own vehicle, so it's not relevant to the employers.

One of our representatives from our hall office smashed one of our IBEW hall trucks injuring some lady leaving the bar, recieving a DUI. They said the hall wrote some big checks for that. He's still there working.


----------



## Voltron

Unless you're blabbing, no one at the training center should/would even know. With the exception of wanting to know if you have your driver's license and reliable transportation. Even then the ball is in your court as far as what you want to tell them.



By the way...... Stop drinking and driving.🙄


----------



## 3DDesign

Buy a good Breathalyzer like THIS ONE.
Experiment with it and get an idea of how much is too much. Keep it in your car and use it. I have one. If my wife and I are out and I've had three or four drinks, I'll use the Breathalyzer. Sometimes I'm OK, sometimes she drives. 
I've learned that it depends on the amount of time between drinks. One drink an hour and I can drink for five hours. Three drinks in one hour and I'm over the limit.
I've never had a DUI.


----------



## Cow

I have no patience for folks that get DUI's. Even less for folks that obviously haven't learned their lesson and get multiple DUI's. Drunk drivers kill people. 

We hired an apprentice on a few years ago with one or two DUI's. Our insurance wouldn't allow him to drive company vehicles. That was a serious pain in the ass. Especially when you're doing lighting maintenance and you need your helper to bring out the bucket truck to the site, or run for parts, etc.


----------



## MDShunk

I have a feeling you'll find work okay, but my biggest gripe with reformed criminals is that they just can't seem to shut up (most of them) about their crimes. I'd ask you, on behalf of those who drink responsibly, to not make this a topic of conversation on the job.


----------



## Signal1

1. Keep it to yourself and soldier on.

2. If it comes up don't lie about it.

3. Don't do that anymore. 

4. If you can't do #3 get help before you kill someone.


----------



## active1

3DDesign said:


> Buy a good Breathalyzer like THIS ONE.
> Experiment with it and get an idea of how much is too much. Keep it in your car and use it. I have one. If my wife and I are out and I've had three or four drinks, I'll use the Breathalyzer. Sometimes I'm OK, sometimes she drives.
> I've learned that it depends on the amount of time between drinks. One drink an hour and I can drink for five hours. Three drinks in one hour and I'm over the limit.
> I've never had a DUI.


Be Careful.
Laws vary state to state.
Many believe that as long as they are below the magic number like 0.08 there are no legal consequences.
Some states the law is written 0.08 or showing signs of acting under the influence.
Leaving it up to interpretation of the arresting officer or civil court in the case of an accident.


----------



## HackWork

This thread is great. People are ranting and raving and trying to take our Constitutional rights away because a dozen or so kids are killed, but it's perfectly fine to skirt the law and drive impaired as long as you ride the arbitrary line.


> Every day, 28 people in the United States die in motor vehicle crashes that involve an alcohol-impaired driver. This is one death every 51 minutes. The annual cost of alcohol-related crashes totals more than $44 billion.


----------



## lighterup

with regard to the DUI issue...it is my opinion that
the OP would be in a bad enough situation with 1
DUI but he has 2...

Unfortunately , that spells problems for employers 
just on the issue of a drinking problem...(it's one 
thing to help your employees already in your employ
it's quite another to take one on.

The other issue to gumm up the works is
that this is a service oriented industry with
service trucks needing to be driven.

No way any insurance co. gives the green light
for OP to drive co vehicles. noooo way


----------



## frenchelectrican

lighterup said:


> The other issue to gumm up the works is
> that this is a service oriented industry with
> service trucks needing to be driven.
> 
> No way any insurance co. gives the green light
> for OP to drive co vehicles. noooo way


It is pretty wide spread all over the place.

Even over here in Philippine we have to deal with DUI too and I did warn few crew workers that I dont allow anyone get drink very hard and drive one of our trucks.

once you get DUI on record it is hard to get it off the record from the DMV records.


----------



## Switched

I want to feel for someone that gets a DUI, but in this day and age with Uber and Lyft, and even better... A cell phone to call someone who cares... There is little excuse to get one.

It shows someone is poor at making decisions, is selfish, and has little respect for others lives.

Clean DMV record is a must, but I run a service company. Construction, where you never need to operate a company vehicle, I could see you getting a job.


----------

